# Polaris Ranger vs Yamaha Rhino ??



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm looking into buying a side by side after the first of the year and would like some feed back on the Polaris Ranger and the Yamaha Rhino. Will be using for deer lease and off road riding in the off season.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I have a 2008 polaris 700xp with no problems yet. I was impressed when I took it to colorado and operated it at 12000 ft up and down mountians. I ran it 50 miles a day for 7 days through mud ,snow,rocks and steep hills. So far so good.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I like how easy it is to get in and out of the Ranger and it seems to be more of a work horse but the Rhino can get into smaller spots, doen four wheeler trails and I have heard from several people the Rhino is better off road.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Both are GREAT . Just depends on how you are gonna use it. The Ranger is bigger & wider & could impact you if driving in tight places. Ranger will let you ride 3 normal size people in the front pretty comfortable. Rhino is a 2 seater. don't know the hauling or towing specs on the rhino,but the Ranger may have higher specs. I have a Ranger & have been really impressed where I have taken it & what it will go through. I wouldn't say the rhino is better of road unless like you say you are in tight spaces. Both are just as capable off road overall.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I used a ranger for two years in mexico. Great machine while i owned it. The rhino is a sportier machine but it was too small for me and didn't have enough bed space. I beleive the polaris also has more pulling and hauling capacity.


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

Two different animals. A Rhino and a Polaris Razor would be a closer comparison. 

It depends on what you are going to do with it, the size of the folks involved and how many you want to come along. The Ranger is bigger and has more carrying capacity for both people and cargo. The Rhino is more compact and maneuverable. If you think a Rhino is what you want be sure to try the Razor before you buy.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I love my Ranger 6x6, it's a 2000 model and still going strong. The thing is built like a tank. Never complains about carrying a whole load of fat guys and never gets stuck.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

We have three Rangers 700s on the ranch, and they are workhorses. Bed and tow capacities are double the Rhino (or they were for the '08s) and as someone pointed out they seat three-across pretty comfortably. We use them for general ranch work, but the most telling thing I think is the slide-in fire units. These are 60-gallon plastic tanks with hose reels, Honda compact trash pumps, and electric pumps, so they probably weigh 700+ lbs loaded. The Rangers haul them thru brutal conditions all day at 10-30 mph on six or eight gallons of gas - and when we clean up the machines the next day they're ready for chasing hogs at 50 mph or just going down to the creek and doing a little fishing. 

That said, we haven't run the Rhinos because we felt we needed the extra hauling capacity - but the dry weight on the Rangers is actually a bit lighter than the Rhinos, both numbers coming from spec sheets. 

The Rhino may be a better match for your exact situation, but we have nothing but the best to say about the Rangers. Good luck!


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*Ranger All The Way*

*I have an '09 and have had no problems to date with about 900 miles on it. I have pulled an 18ft utility trl that weighs in at 2,000lbs with 3,000lbs on the trl more than once, and one time up a steep incline. I was amazed at what this thing will do. If you are going to work a machine hard, Polaris Ranger all the way. *


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I just purchased an 2010 Ranger. I like the extra seating and cargo space. So far so good.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

jmack said:


> I'm looking into buying a side by side after the first of the year and would like some feed back on the Polaris Ranger and the Yamaha Rhino. Will be using for deer lease and off road riding in the off season.


Go test drive both and make the dealer take you on some rough terrain, not just the parking lot.

Another vote here for the Ranger.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

3 fully grown men, 6 dozen decoys, 3 shotguns, 3 large blind bags, 6 full body speckelbelly goose floaters, 1 dog, 18 inches of water and mud, 1 Ranger, 1 trip.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Go test drive both and make the dealer take you on some rough terrain, not just the parking lot.
> 
> Another vote here for the Ranger.


x2. It boils down to price vs ride quality. I don't own either one but have ridden and driven both. I have buddies that one has a Ranger and the other a Rhino. The guy with the Rhino knows the Ranger is a better side x side, but he reminds the guy with the Ranger how much he paid. Now, if price is not a big factor, I would definitely get a Ranger. If money was a factor, the Rhino is not bad.

One other plus with the Ranger is the bench seat, IMO.


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

ive had a ranger for 6 years and i'll just say, if everything at the hunting camp was as dependable as the ranger, it sure would make my life a lot easier. i leave it at the camp and will literally go months without driving it, yet it still starts right up. as the OP said, they are absolute workhorses. we'e actually mounted a bench above the bed and that thing can pull 6 people up a steep embankment with no prob. huge thumbs up


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have had them all and it depends on what you are going to do with it, how you are going to set it up. Also depends on what motor your going with. Yami 450 or 700, POPO 500, 700, 850?

Polaris Full Size: Big & Heavy, work horse and can come in a crew (2-seats) Good ground clearance, decent power. Can haul 4-6 people loaded. Hard to handle in tight woods.

Polaris Ranger RZR: Plenty of power, sporty quick and nimble. However short on storage. This is my favorite out of them all at the moment. Good for business and pleasure. This unit will need a lift and larger tires or it's like driving a hopped up golf cart. Get ready to put some after market on it.

Yami Rhino: Good power and only two people can fit. I would not even attempt to put a rear seat in the bed. Ground clearance is not that great but the size can be used for momentum in mud and tightspots. 700 power plant and lots of aftermarket. A good all around machine

If you have any specific questions I can help you.









































I could not find any pics of the rhino but you can see it behind the pic of the full size with my wife driving it.


----------



## Azle (Mar 16, 2006)

For what it is worth, my brother is a service manager at a Yamaha, Ploaris dealership and as far as side by sides go his statement is Polaris is by far superior, when it comes to four wheelers Yamaha is superior. He said the Polaris is just built stronger and more sturdy with systems that are built to last. Last weekend we took out an older Polaris to the lease I believe it was 2000 and it performed great and you could tell it had been used HARD! I have not used a Rhino but I can say this the ride in rough country on a Polaris is awesome!

Azle


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I love my rhino, but have nothing bad to say about the rangers. The ranger is the only polaris I would consider purchasing. Like Wingy said above, it is tough to get through the tight woods, but if you don't have that worry, I'd probably opt for the ranger over the rhino. And I love the rhino, so that says a lot. Mine is an 09 700 sport and it will go anywhere you point it. I have yet to break anything too.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Batwing, nice ride, what kiind of set-up do you have for your speakers? I bought my ranger a few weeks ago and need to start adding on! I want something simple for radio/speakers, not sure I want to shell out the $$ for a roof mounted/pre-fabbed box. Where is your radio located?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

PM me for details: It's just an amp with speakers and bazooka tubes. You plug your ipod in it. 

Your looking at $250 - $750 for this setup depending if you want the 8" subs 

Ripley: Hey do you have any pics of my ole lady's Rhino???


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

BATWING said:


> PM me for details: It's just an amp with speakers and bazooka tubes. You plug your ipod in it.
> 
> Your looking at $250 - $750 for this setup depending if you want the 8" subs
> 
> Ripley: Hey do you have any pics of my ole lady's Rhino???


Why yes I do. She likes black, correct? The black one, correct?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> Why yes I do. She likes black, correct? The black one, correct?


yep it had the flames on the hood with snorkels, audio tubes on top like my rangers..


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are some Batwing.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

This is the only one I have with the mods.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Where are these pics taken? What park are you guys riding in?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Probably hwy 90


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, HWY 90 in Crosby. Lots of fun trails.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

what about the Teryx.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

zrexpilot said:


> what about the Teryx.


What is that ?


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

kawasaki version of these type utv's
Im seriusoly thinking about one, just wondering what others have to say about it

http://www.utvblog.net/kawasaki/2010-teryx-750-fi-4x4-sport/


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

kawasaki utv

I want one bad
http://www.utvblog.net/kawasaki/2010-teryx-750-fi-4x4-sport/


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

The Ranger for me!


----------



## redheadhunter2004 (Sep 17, 2004)

My vote would be for the ranger. At our lease they have one, and it was able to get a F350 that was stuck to the axle's out without a problem. O ya and we drug the truck up a steep incline w/o any problems.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

jmack said:


> I'm looking into buying a side by side after the first of the year and would like some feed back on the Polaris Ranger and the Yamaha Rhino. Will be using for deer lease and off road riding in the off season.


If you are in Baytown...do yourself a favor and head over to Gene's Powersports. Ask for Chance and test drive a Ranger. Then go test drive a Rhino. You will go back to Gene's to buy the Ranger...

Ranger has by far the best combination of power, payload, ride, and speed.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Just got a 2010 Ranger XP 800 and I have nothing bad to say about it so far. I havent been on a Rhino but my buddy that has rode on mine the other day and hes says its just as "sporty" the rhino.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I ride 90 all the time,, the POPO will hands down spank any other UTV out there. Nothing wrong with a Tyrex or the Rhino.. but the Ranger is the king!

PS: I ride either a Prairie 700 or the Brute Force 750 so I'm a Kawi rider...

now that said ......the new 900 is fixing to hit the floors for 2010..







It's going to make your head spin!!!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

If I had a helmet cam on last year when we were hog hunting in south Texas and got lost in the middle of the thicket, Polaris would nake me a rich man!!! It took close to an hour of the hardest driving I have ever done. Mesquites, cactus, black brush, white brush, you name it, we went through it!!
It wasn't planned, but had kids with me and had to get out. Did what I had to and the Polaris took care of us.


----------

